#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Ansi/hi 9.6.7, 2004

## chemengseliem

Dear All,



Does any one has "ANSI/HI 9.6.7, 2004" OR "ANSI/HI 9.6.7, 2010" which are dealing with "Effects of Liquid Viscosity on Rotodynamic (Centrifugal and Vertical) Pump Performance"

Thanks for allSee More: Ansi/hi 9.6.7, 2004

----------


## Abo Khaled

see this standard it will help you also speaking about the same subject 

ISO TR 17766

Greeting 

Abo Khaled

----------

